# Should I leave her?



## mikewed (Dec 25, 2008)

I've been married for 8 months, my wife is just getting worse. 

When I was at home she would call me from her work everyday asking me to do 2 minute jobs. It was like getting orders from a boss.

She constantly tells me lies.

She goes on dating sites.

She enjoys bullying me.

She spends most of her time watching TV, its on nearly 24/7.

Romance is out of the window.

She told my family that I hate them all ( not true).

She lets her ex come in our home whenever.

She has her ex running errands for her.

She deletes my fathers number whenever he rings, so I don't know he's called.

She won't wash down below, I've stopped going down on her it smells so much.

I try to talk to her but she is never wrong and I have problems.

She told me last night that I had to sleep down stairs, when I tried to get in bed.

I'm at the end of my tether, I think I've done what I can its just making me depressed now. Should I go?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I always say... if you're thinking of going anyway, why not issue an ultimatum? It gives the other person a chance to shape up. Don't do it unless you really intend to go if she throws it in your face. If you show the slightest chance of backing down, it won't work.

Of course, if you really want to leave her, but she accedes to your demands, you might be stuck with her! So don't do it unless you want to keep her. But don't do it if you'll be upset if she calls your bluff and tells you to pack your bags.

Any kids yet?


----------



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

mikewed said:


> I've been married for 8 months, my wife is just getting worse.
> 
> When I was at home she would call me from her work everyday asking me to do 2 minute jobs. It was like getting orders from a boss.
> 
> ...


Umm hello what the heck is that about!!!!


----------



## mikewed (Dec 25, 2008)

I think she has decided to leave the marriage but she doesn't want to let go of the first branch until she has a firm grip of the second branch.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

what would be her list for you?


----------



## sunnygirl (Nov 23, 2008)

Did this all start after the wedding? Maybe she feels that now she's got you so why bother trying so hard, OR she has feelings for her ex and is trying to make you be the one to leave, so she doesn't have to be the "bad" guy. 

She obviously is disrespecting and controlling you. Do you want to live like that forever? It could be that you have let it go on for too long and she is testing your limits. It will only get worse if you don't put a stop to it. Perhaps she needs a good wake-up call.


----------



## MooseyMoore (Dec 26, 2008)

Don't let her continue to treat you like that. It's clear she's not showing any for respect you or your relationship. Do you think it's possible that she's treating you like that because you have a cheating wife?


----------



## aznberriesgrl84 (Jan 5, 2009)

hey....well i used to be bossy to my x husband also i treated him with out respect just out of anger i had that he was trying to change who i was im a friendly person that can make friends anywhere, he makes rules that i cant have friends, im cheating on him and all i do is go to work come home and watch my daugther my point is problems are always both sides like my dad says you cant slep your hand with one hand...you need both....i just think you need to just sit her down and talk to her as calm as you can


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

wow, get some pants on man. some of that stuff is very controllable....get some kahunes and tell her how it is

bullying? i dont think so
ex in house? hit the road jack
telling me where to sleep? nope

get a grip on it, she is doing what you let her do


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Put the foot down or it will continue to degenerate. This is not what marriage is all about. If she refuses, cut your losses and have the marriage annulled.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

_x_ yes
___ no


----------



## Shell22 (Dec 9, 2008)

Do NOT let her treat you this way. The person you marry is suppose to be the person you treat the best. There should be noone above the person you marry and she is not treating you like a prince at all. Shes treating you really low and she seems not to care. I would treat her the way she is treating you!! or i would leave. You can find someone who will treat you alot better. Good luck.


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh yes, definitely go. She sounds awful!


----------



## Adorei (Jan 1, 2009)

She does sound pretty bad, but this also rings of something else. It's very hard for me to believe that you are completely innocent in all this. If she married you, there had to be a reason. Why would she just turn into a totally different person and be mean for no reason? 

As for the washing thing...I am flabbergasted by that. I don't get it. *shudders*


----------



## oties101 (Dec 24, 2008)

It almost sounds as if she's cheating, except, usually, when I'm about to have a little fun, I make sure my down below smells sweet. Or at least not icky.


----------

